# Netflix Error



## denhearn (Mar 6, 2010)

I am seeing an issue on my new Edge's. While opening a new Netflix (streaming) movie I often get this response: 
*We're having trouble playing this title right now. 
Please try again later or select a different title.*​
I get this almost every night. Trying a different title and waiting do NOT resolve the issue.

I have tried:
Exit Netflix, enter Netflix: no help
Sign out of Netflix, sign into Netflix: no help
The only resolution I've found is to *reboot the TiVo*. Then I stop getting the error immediately. But it's a pain to need to reboot the TiVo if I want to watch Netflix!

I've never seen this before on my Premiere's or Bolt's. It is happening on both of my new TiVo Edge's. Is anyone else getting this? Is there a better way to resolve this than a reboot? Is TiVo working on a resolution? _*Thanks!*_


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

I've seen the same message using my Bolt AND my Amazon Fire TV. A restart seems to be the only fix for the error on any device.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Me three, on a Bolt and an Edge.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Have you guys reported this to Netflix customer service? One person here might've already. You should be able to start a live chat via help center from your browser.

Also, just for kicks, before resorting to rebooting your device, have you tried Reload Netflix? There might be an item on the left side under Get Help > Reload Netflix.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

cwerdna said:


> Also, just for kicks, before resorting to rebooting your device, have you tried Reload Netflix? There might be an item on the left side under Get Help > Reload Netflix.


I have, several times. And while this is going on, Netflix is reporting well over 100mbps.

I could be wrong, but I think this may be related to HDMI handshake issues.


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

IMO.... TiVo's hardware is junk. But.. In this case, I think this is a network/internet issue and not a TiVo problem. Can't believe I'm saying that...... 

You probably could reboot your router and/or cable modem and the problem would go away.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

tommiet said:


> In this case, I think this is a network/internet issue and not a TiVo problem.


Most likely is.
Netflix Error tvq-pb-101 (1.1.6.5)


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

tommiet said:


> You probably could reboot your router and/or cable modem and the problem would go away.


Tried that. No dice.

Like I said above, while this is going on, Netflix network diags are showing no connectivity issues and over 100mbps throughput. Very weird.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Drop $40 and solve all your streaming problems. Get a Stream4k or a fire stick.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

Got the "we're having trouble" error again, despite several attempts to play the show. Instead of rebooting, I tried toggling HDR to "Auto" in settings. It had previously been "off". Lo and behold, it allowed me to watch the show I wanted. Not saying that's the workaround, but it did work this evening.

Further evidence this _*may *_be a Netflix<>HDMI handshake issue.


----------

